

Indonesia prepares to stop cooperation with Australia - C1D
http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/indonesian-police-and-immigration-departments-prepare-to-stop-cooperation-with-australia-20131120-2xttu.html

======
7stark7
Indonesia has spied on Australian politicians. So no moral high ground to be
taken here.

Issue is how far up it went and the public airing. It's embarrassing to
Indonesia.

Australia should of smoothed it over like USA did with Germany, if they wanted
to avoid these headlines.

Other than that, every country is actively doing this.

------
zaqokm
Nothing more than a bit of political posturing.

